# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] XP Styles Manifest Creating Tool

## Doomguy0505

This program quickly makes manifest files if you have forgotten how to do it and don't want to search over the internet for tutorials. I made this because I'm too lazy to look for the XP styles tutorial again. (xpstyles.zip)
Source Code and Binary included in attachment.

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  10-02-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## zachafer

NICE

how do i use

----------


## telkomek

how to use it?

----------


## LaVolpe

This thread is a bit old & things have changed, new operating systems introduced. Here's another related thread that could be useful.

----------

